# Need help with RA4 (the best but cheapest way to do it)



## Jonathan Schertzer (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello everyone, hopefully someone can help me out with some ra4 Developing. I have a lot of experience with black and white printing and am really excited to try some color printing, I have a color head enlarger, tons of c41 negs, and can get chemicals and paper from freestyle pretty easily. The thing i am struggling with is the paper development, I know that temperature is a big factor from my experience developing c41 and i plan to use water baths to keep the right temp. My problem is that i don't have a lot of money at the moment and i am looking for the most cost effective way to paper develop, I don't have money for a jobo or anything motorized. My budget is probably around 100 dollars and even that is stretching it. I was told by another member in another thread to look into slot processing, or tanks that i can roll on a table top. Could anyone give me some examples of these? and could anyone suggest another option? I'm open to any suggestions that cost under 100 dollars and are not homemade because i don't even own a screw driver in my tiny apartment. 


any help will be greatly appreciated, i am super excited to enlarger my 645 and 66 negs!

thanks everyone!


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 16, 2013)

Look on Ebay for a used Unicolor roller and tube.  Craig's list sometimes has them also.  I have good luck using a large plastic tub to keep the chemicals at a constant temp and just check every 15-20 minutes to see if I have to add a little more hot water.


----------

